# USA Trains NW-2



## davidcsilvi (Jan 8, 2008)

I had acquired a USA Trains NW-2 in a collection I purchased a few years ago. I was using it on a friends switching layout pulling approximately 8 various freight cars and a caboose. It ran just fine on level track, however its wheels were spinning on a 1 1/2% to 2%  grade. This locomotive is like brand new, in great running condition and has had very little use. 
Is it the norm for this yard switcher?
Thanks in advance for your input and assistance.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Back when I had mine I don't remember any problems with pull. all my other USAT locos now I add weight and get rid of those rubber things on the wheels that REAL locos don't have ,


----------



## davidcsilvi (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Marty..This NW-2 is an extremely smooth running loco and doesn't have traction tires.  How much weight would you suggest?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have three NW-2's Two with Cow and Calf and one just the Cow. One of the Cow and Calf is the one Marty is talking about as I bought it from him. They all pull fine. No problems at all. I love NW-2's Just like some Steem Freeks like Live Steam Engines.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

They work great for me and climb a 4 percent gade. Don't soap the rails like they did to watch real trains slip.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

The pinion gear sleeve in the motor blocks may be cracked. You should not be able to turn any of the wheels with your fingers. If you can the wheel will slip under load and not stay properly gauged. 


Although the entire axle assembly is available from USAT for $10, the sleeve can be repaired with inexpensive monofilament fishing line. 












Pull the half axles out of the sleeves of the pinion gear. Clean the sleeves to remove any grease. 


Tightly wrap the sleeves with monofilament fishing line and coat it with CA (superglue). Keep the line tight until the glue has dried. 


When the glue has completely cured; trim the ends of the fishing line. Then push the half axles into the sleeves until the wheels are properly gauged.


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

A BIG thank you for the remedy for USA's axle-slipping gears. 
Have you any problems with the reattachment of the axles after securing the cracked gear sleeves? 
My guess is you found removing the axles and THEN using the monofilament line - 10 lb test? - the better of the two options. Correct 

Thanks, 

Wendell


----------



## davidcsilvi (Jan 8, 2008)

Paul,
I cannot spin the wheels by hand so looks like the gears are okay. Thanks for the tip on repairing the pinion gear sleeve on USA Trains equipment. Good stuff to have on file.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By Wendell Hanks on 01/08/2008 8:58 PM
Paul, 

A BIG thank you for the remedy for USA's axle-slipping gears. 
Have you any problems with the reattachment of the axles after securing the cracked gear sleeves? 
My guess is you found removing the axles and THEN using the monofilament line - 10 lb test? - the better of the two options. Correct 

Thanks, 

Wendell


Hi Wendell!
 
I had no problems re-installing the axles although it does require a good push. There are stops built into the pinion gear sleeve, so the gauge is right after the axles are installed.
 
I had split sleeves on my NW-2 and both my GP-9s. It would have been expensive to pay US$120, plus shipping, currency exchange, provincial and federal taxes to replace all the axles. As the new pinion gears would have been the same part, there was no guarantee they wouldn’t also split with use.
 
Fishing is my other pastime, so monofilament line was cheap and readily at hand. I don’t remember which line was used, but it appears heavier than 10 pound test. Pulling hard on a light line might be hard on the fingers.
 
I placed the pinion gear in a vise, tied one end of the line around the vice handle, wrapped the sleeve tightly, and the tied the remaining end around the vise handle. That kept the line tight while the glue dried. It did take a couple of tries to learn how to wind the line tight without pulling it off the end of the sleeve, so a little patience and persistence is required.


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I have quite a few NW2's and love them. They are my favorite loco and I believe I have almost all of the eastern roads now. They are good pullers but within reason... meaning around 10 - 12 cars on level track. I tend to run 2 at a time or a cow & calf together most of the time with good results.

Art


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have used my Calf alone  to move cars around.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm going thru the USAT 44 Tonner "brass tube" axle rebuild right now. 6 of 8 plastic gear ends cracked. I have a USAT NW-2 that spins wheels easily & will check it for axle Probs after I improve the 44 tonner. Thanks to Greg E & Tony W for brass tube Dimensions on the 44 tonner. Contact me at [email protected] IF you have added questions. I'm assembling the equipment & stock to fabricate & install brass tubes.


----------

